# Drawer-Leaf Table



## OPJ (25 Aug 2009)

I will need to get a small drawer-leaf table done in September, made from solid oak. For the design, I've followed the information given in the holy book of 'Joyce', which illustrates the supporting "bearer rail" (centre section which rests below the main top) as being full-width; equal to the main top. See below:







(Yes, those 'end caps' should naturally be fixed to the underside of the top. )

My question is, could this not be a 'hollow' frame instead of another solid panel? It's going to add weight and cost to the unit - is it really necessary?

I had in mind, something like this:






(Again, I haven't drawn the end-craps correctly. Hopefully, you get the idea...)

I don't see why another solid panel is necessary, provided this supporting frame is screwed directly on to the leg frame. Does anyone have another view on this?

Thanks for looking,

Olly.


----------



## laird (25 Aug 2009)

I made something similar a while back and used a version of the open frame with no problems. I also added pieces of dowelling proud of the extension leaf rails so you couldn't pull them too far out.


----------



## xy mosian (25 Aug 2009)

In response to an earlier question on this forum I took some images of my own draw leaf table. On this the centre panel beneath the top does not exist. The gap visible at the side of the table, when the leaves are closed, is filled with a piece which is permanently attached to the underside of the top.


xy

ps Sorry I'm having trouble getting links to my photobucket account to work.

Photobucket , xymosian , Draw Leaf Table

xy


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Aug 2009)

Olly
There is no reason why an open frame would not be adequate, nor, indeed Xy's dummy ends.

Stops are also a good idea, not just practically, but it gives users a known end-point when they operate the mechanism.

You have remembered to make the runners tapered, haven't you?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Aug 2009)

I drew this up awhile ago because I was interested in the geometry. To make the supports for the leaves work right, I made the center section I-shaped although I imagine that could be done differently. SketchUp made it easy to work out the geometry by establishing the start and end points for the leaves and working out the in between bits.


----------



## OPJ (25 Aug 2009)

Thanks, guys, that was exactly what I wanted to hear! 8)

Xy, apologies for not looking at your photos in the old thread (yes, it was mine as well). :roll:



Steve Maskery":3vpv2suq said:


> You have remembered to make the runners tapered, haven't you?



Come on, now, let's not start that again, Steve!!  :wink:

Stops are indeed a great idea, many thanks.


----------



## xy mosian (25 Aug 2009)

No worries Olly  

xy


----------

